# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  GoBe, wristband, activity tracker, Healbe Corporation, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Healbe Corporation

Home page - healbe.com/#goBe

"Healbe GoBe: The Only Way to Automatically Measure Calorie Intake" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Healbe GoBe announcement 

 Published on Sep 22, 2014




> Ever since we launched our Indiegogo campaign to fund GoBe, there have been those who’ve said 100% automatic calorie tracking was impossible—but thanks to our supporters, we’ve made it a reality. Our initial production run of body managers has been independently tested and proven to automatically measure calorie and nutrient intake. We’re so close to delivering on this revolutionary promise, and now we’re making the call to push back shipping one more time, until mid-to-late November

----------


## Airicist

Healbe GoBe at RT TV channel 

Published on Dec 29, 2014




> On this month's Tech Up show, Christmas comes early for Russia's brightest and best. Wearable tech and Healbe GoBe is continuing to edge its way into our daily lives.


Full video:




Technology Update: ‘Tis the Festive Season! (E80) 

Published on Dec 26, 2014




> This December Tech Up gets in the festive spirit. On this month's show, Christmas comes early for Russia's brightest and best. We learn about the history of Russia's oldest factory and how it built the world’s largest mechanical clock. Wearable tech is continuing to edge its way into our daily lives and the GoBe watch could be the secret weapon in the battle against the holiday bulge. Finally, need some inspiration for presents? Tune in for our gadget wish list.

----------


## Airicist

Hands-On with the Healbe GoBe at CES 2015 

Published on Jan 4, 2015




> First look at the GoBe, a device from Healbe designed to count calories through your skin.

----------


## Airicist

HEALBE GoBe – Unpacking

Published on Jun 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Healbe GoBe - The only 100% Automatic Body Manager

Published on Feb 7, 2016




> About Healbe GoBe:
> Manage your whole-body health with the first body manager that speaks your body’s language! Unlike other wearable devices, which simply track what you do, only GoBe tells you how many calories you’re taking in, what your current hydration level is, how active you are, and more—with no need for user input.

----------


## Airicist

GoBe 2 - the only complete smart-life band

Published on Feb 6, 2017




> Achieve your fitness and weight loss goals with automatic calorie counting and more:
> - Automatic calorie intake tracking:
> Let your body tell you how much energy it needs. Do not overeat 
> - Monitoring of your emotional state in real time: 
> Emotions are an integral part of your life - learn how they affect it
> - Automatic water balance management
> Drinking enough water is an essential tool in a dieter’s arsenal when weight loss is a goal.

----------


## Airicist

Meet GoBe3! Automatically track calories with this powerful smart watch

Jan 8, 2020




> Healbe's GoBe3 smart watch tracks all your calories automatically without you having to input any data.

----------


## Airicist

HEALBE GoBe2 unboxing & setup

Feb 7, 2020




> Unpacking the HEALBE GoBe2. Getting started with the device. Syncing the GoBe2 smart band with an iPhone (for iOS users) and an Android phone. Replacing a HEALBE GoBe2 strap.
> 
> Watch the video to make a quick walkthrough of the HEALBE GoBe2 setup procedure.

----------

